# CI new Make a offer



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I made a offer of 35.00 for this Cao ashtray from CI has a new program called make a offer. I love it its big between my cigars and my wifes Cigs should be plenty of room 
by the way the cigar in there is big jims White label i am not a big conneticut wrapper person this is a great cigar ,great white ash and i have to say there hasnt been many cigars i have bought that came with perfect humidity not spongy perfect and the a perfect burn i didnt have to touch it up at all.

I will be getting more of these for sure thanks again Big Jim


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I love that ashtray!! congrats on the pickup


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> I love that ashtray!!


nice plug bigfoot.



it is a nice ashtray. i never did get a hold of one.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

You got that below cost!

SWEET!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

What is this make a deal thing. I have been eying that ashtray for months, but didn't want to use my cigar budget money on an ashtray.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

nice ashtray !! cant wait to try big jims blends !!!!!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I love that ashtray!! congrats on the pickup


:lol: you better!

Nice score there.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah, those look way coo... I'd love to pick up one sometime
great score!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I like it more than Bigfoot


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice score... great lookin tray!!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

big fan of this tray!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up Joe!!sweet tray


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

hey jam where is this make an offer option? i was looking for it on their site but i couldnt find it


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is the link bro.............

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/make-me-an-offer/mmao.asp


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice grab jam


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great looking ashtray, Joe!! And a good cigar too!!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice buy! Those fiends at CI have hatched another diabolical plan to siphon money out of my children's college fund...

Confound them!


----------



## MaduroLvr (Sep 19, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice tray


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow....$35. I was going to get one a while back but they are too expensive. I see they are no longer on the MMAO site.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Guess I always bid too low I have not got anything I made an offer on yet.


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

great pick up!


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

These are discontinued. Buy em up if you can find em.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I bid on boxes of CAO Vision and my bid was too low.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Real Nice tray!!! Did you see the GOF box of 80 sticks?


----------

